# Has anyone been hospitalized for SA?



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

What's it like? Is it more than a combination of medication and CBT? I don't have much faith in it, but it helped my cousin with depression and everyone wants me to be hospitalized.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am not sure SA would qualify for hospitalization. It's overkill. The key to overcoming SA is to slowly expose yourself to things you fear and then discuss/learn techniques on how to deal with the anxious episodes. Just a regular visit to the counselor/psychiatrist should work. Hospitalization also costs a lot of money! :eek


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yes, I have been to a private psychiatirc hospital for hallucinations severe anxiety my heart didnt stop racing for like days got into a depression but costs 7,000 for 6 day stay. scary experience for me/


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> yes, I have been to a private psychiatirc hospital for hallucinations severe anxiety my heart didnt stop racing for like days got into a depression but costs 7,000 for 6 day stay. scary experience for me/


I know you are going to freak at me for saying this, but I am going to say it anyway. SA does not cause hallucinations. Something else you have going on caused that - you have ANOTHER disorder, and if you want to be happy you need to find out what that is. *I am not saying you are schizophrenic*, but here is a clip from a medical website:



> Schizophrenia may involve delusions that one is being watched or scrutinised by others, however, careful history taking and the use of the Mental State Examination should lead to a correct diagnosis. Unlike schizophrenia, *social phobia is not associated with typical schizophrenic symptoms such as thought disorder, blunted affect, or hallucinations*


*Paranoid symptoms (from which I sometimes suffer) can be easily mistaken for SA, and it is a VERY common misdiagnosis*. I cannot state that clearly enough - you may have fears that people are trying to HARM you and his will make you VERY afraid, but as it is a fear of people its easy to identify with Social Anxiety. However - SA is a fear of HUMILIATION - not of being attacked or planned against by others. I am not trying to say you are wrong - I am trying to say that there may be a atreatment option out there for you that you have been thus far denied.

Paranoid ideation can be caused by the personaility disorders, but hallucinations are rarer. Bipolar, schizophrenia, delusional and so on are the more likley culprits, OR ALTERVATIVELY a medication you were on at the time.

Ross


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> MavenMI6Agent009 said:
> 
> 
> > yes, I have been to a private psychiatirc hospital for hallucinations severe anxiety my heart didnt stop racing for like days got into a depression but costs 7,000 for 6 day stay. scary experience for me/
> ...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

trying to get laid by all the women in using a "don juan" philosophical approach like womanizing agendas sent me straight to the hospital because I want all the women. desire is the root of the problem but applying a state of mind like not being myself is unrealistic. But I really felt spiritually defeated and at the same time spiritually victorious because I am not a loser in life but not a winner in women either,. sorry for the double post but I forgot somehow to state my response.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Okies 

Well I hope you are ok now dude ... that stuff must have been seriously horrible. I feel you on the Dom Juan thing too, been there, done it. Sucks.

Ross


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Okies
> 
> Well I hope you are ok now dude ... that stuff must have been seriously horrible. I feel you on the Dom Juan thing too, been there, done it. Sucks.
> 
> Ross


Im alright just scared about the situation of wanting a lot of women :afr but anyways thanks for the input and I know you werent trying to freak me out. Long story short, it all started with david deangelo deep inner game programming which I used in a stupid way in controlling my nervousness around people and women. Now my hallucinations reflect my fears and beliefs perhaps even false beliefs its weird because it feels like my olfactory hallucinations are like penetrating through my body. kind of hard to describe but kind of scary.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

no but i have considered doing a residential treatment program where i would live at a place every week day for a couple months.. i don't want to but apparently it could help with my social skills.


----------



## hopena (Feb 21, 2005)

*edited.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I haven't been hospitalized for SA but I have for depression, twice to be exact. I spent a total of a month in the psych ward.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> yes, I have been to a private psychiatirc hospital for hallucinations severe anxiety my heart didnt stop racing for like days got into a depression but costs 7,000 for 6 day stay. scary experience for me/


may I add that my 1 month stay costed me $0.00 in the top depression inpatient treatment center in Ontario


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Noca said:


> MavenMI6Agent009 said:
> 
> 
> > yes, I have been to a private psychiatirc hospital for hallucinations severe anxiety my heart didnt stop racing for like days got into a depression but costs 7,000 for 6 day stay. scary experience for me/
> ...


what was the treatment centre? CAMH?
i was in for a total of a month and it cost me nothing as well.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nothing to fear said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > MavenMI6Agent009 said:
> ...


i dont know what CAMH is. It was the Center for Mountain Health Services(St. Joesephs) ward D1.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

well, lucky you my insurance didnt want to pay because the hospital is located in New Mexico and I am a Texas resident so it was all a dilemma. The name of the hospital is Peak Behavorial Services.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Noca said:


> I haven't been hospitalized for SA but I have for depression, twice to be exact. I spent a total of a month in the psych ward.


So...how was it? Did it help you at all?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

akstylish said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't been hospitalized for SA but I have for depression, twice to be exact. I spent a total of a month in the psych ward.
> ...


it helped me from killing myself


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Noca said:


> akstylish said:
> 
> 
> > Noca said:
> ...


yeah that's basically what it did for me.
i was reading through a journal yesterday that i kept while in there and it was pretty ****ed up at how much i thought of death and ways to kill myself. glad i'm past that now..


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i burned my journal from those days.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i like keeping all my journals. there's so much small stuff i forget about myself. there was a couple funny things i had written at that time that i was reminded of which was nice.


----------



## shyguy32 (Mar 28, 2008)

Did you not have to pay because of canadas universal health care system.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

shyguy32 said:


> Did you not have to pay because of canadas universal health care system.


yes, that is correct. i feel very lucky to live in this country for that reason.


----------

